
Moneyball for Cattle - Vaslo
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/moneyball-cattle-creating-american-steak-090014061.html
======
foxyv
Moneyball IMDB: "Oakland A's general manager Billy Beane's successful attempt
to assemble a baseball team on a lean budget by employing computer-generated
analysis to acquire new players."

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1210166/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1210166/)

